
Why I’m Moving from San Francisco to St. Louis - juneyham
https://medium.com/p/why-im-moving-from-san-francisco-to-st-louis-3513b9ae84a8
======
divideby0
You forgot to mention its also home to Strangeloop, one of the best developer
conferences I've ever attended:
[https://thestrangeloop.com/](https://thestrangeloop.com/)

Full disclosure: I'm hosting a workshop at Strangeloop this year.

~~~
juneyham
Our Director of Engineering is going to Strangeloop--I think he may be
volunteering--he has nothing but great things to say about it.

There's also Startup Voodoo later this month.

